# G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-8GTX  2400 MHz DDR3



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking to get a new high-end motherboard, and don't know what memory to pick? Does that board happen to be red and black? G.Skill takes an older brand and makes it new, this time Trident becomes TridentX, changing from black and blue to black and red, and adds something else, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 4, 2012)

These are like ddr4


----------



## Maban (Sep 4, 2012)

I purchased this same kit about two weeks ago and I got mine in a box, not a clamshell. They are still sitting at 1333Mhz since I need to RMA my motherboard. I bought them for $89.99 only to have them drop to $69.99 the next week.

GC on the PCB doesn't mean G.Skill Corporation, that's not even their name. Some G.Skill sticks have GA or GB in that spot.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 4, 2012)

Got clamshell aswell, sent by G.Skill about 2 months ago...


----------



## stupido (Sep 4, 2012)

didn't read the article thoroughly, but when buying RAM, what one should look for: speed and timing? or just speed is enough?

I mean what should be better: fast speed with relaxed timing or not so fast but tight timings? I guess high speed with tight timing is best, but is it worth the price overhead?


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 4, 2012)

Some unofficial testings show that when it comes to gaming, for example, 2000mhz CL11 DIMMS will show better performance than lets say 1600Mhz CL8 ones


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2012)

Maban said:


> I purchased this same kit about two weeks ago and I got mine in a box, not a clamshell. They are still sitting at 1333Mhz since I need to RMA my motherboard. I bought them for $89.99 only to have them drop to $69.99 the next week.
> 
> GC on the PCB doesn't mean G.Skill Corporation, that's not even their name. Some G.Skill sticks have GA or GB in that spot.



Interesting info on the "GC"...all my sticks have GC. I did mention that "I assume", as I wasn't sure though.

Price drops, from my local retailer, are covered for 30 days!!! Although usually by giftcard...



stupido said:


> didn't read the article thoroughly, but when buying RAM, what one should look for: speed and timing? or just speed is enough?
> 
> I mean what should be better: fast speed with relaxed timing or not so fast but tight timings? I guess high speed with tight timing is best, but is it worth the price overhead?



That's kind of a complex question. Higher speed ram can pay off, and overall, can lead to a smoother system. There are four main considerations in my books...capacity, speed, timings, and price. The first three all affect the last, too.

What speed you need, depends on what platform you run. I firmly beleive that everyone should be buying the maximum supported speed for the platform they use, which for IVB, is 1600 MHz.

You can get more performance fro mfaster memory, and the more you load your system, the more you will notice. Whether speed of capacity should be your first priority depends on what you do. My main use of my PC is to play BF3 and other gmaes, and BF3 specifically requires more than 4 GB. Faster bus speeds for memory also make BF3 run "smoother", although it has only a minor affect on framerate overall.


Timings increase as speed goes up, and if timings are too high, the gains from that raw speed boost may be negated.


As to the added cost being worth it, that depends as well. For me personally, no cost needs to be spared when it comes to memory. Back with AM3 and P55 I was running 4x 2 GB sticks, which cost me $525, yet I could have got similar capacity for about $150. As the final source of  performance increases for me, that was more than acceptable, but no, it's not REQUIRED that you run high-end top-shelf memory. There ARE measurable gains from faster memory, but whther the cost is worthwhile is up to you. For me, it is.


----------



## damric (Sep 4, 2012)

Did you happen to see which ICs they used? I read a review for the Trident DDR3-2800 and it was Samsung 30nm.

Good review, but your use of MHZ for memory speed is a misnomer.

Example: DDR3-2400 is 1200MHZ or 2400MT, not 2400MHZ. I wouldn't bother changing it now, but in the future it would look better


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2012)

damric said:


> Did you happen to see which ICs they used? I read a review for the Trident DDR3-2800 and it was Samsung 30nm.
> 
> Good review, but your use of MHZ for memory speed is a misnomer.
> 
> Example: DDR3-2400 is 1200MHZ or 2400MT, not 2400MHZ. I wouldn't bother changing it now, but in the future it would look better



Sorry, but the manufacturer does not agree with you, so I do not agree with you either, and will stick to what I currently use. I don't actually know of any OEM that lists anything other than MHz, so I must go by what the OEM says.

BTW, it's "MHz", not "MHZ".


----------



## popswala (Sep 4, 2012)

G. Skill does make some pretty slick sticks. I'm rocking the the regular tridents 2000MHz and some Snipers

Awesome review on these. Thanks for the comparison of them with the heat spreader on and off under diff coolers. Very well examples.


----------



## Maban (Sep 4, 2012)

damric said:


> Did you happen to see which ICs they used? I read a review for the Trident DDR3-2800 and it was Samsung 30nm.
> 
> Good review, but your use of MHZ for memory speed is a misnomer.
> 
> Example: DDR3-2400 is 1200MHZ or 2400MT, not 2400MHZ. I wouldn't bother changing it now, but in the future it would look better



If you want to get technical sure, it's 1200MHz at DDR, for 2400MT/s. But no one says that anymore. I've never heard anyone say they had "twenty-four hundred megatransfer memory." And the last time anyone in conversation said the actual clock rather than the DDR was back in first generation DDR days.


----------



## damric (Sep 5, 2012)

Just sayin', you'd look smarter in your review if you used mega transfers, because that's what it really is.

True on the MHz GHz should be small z.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 5, 2012)

damric said:


> Just sayin', you'd look smarter in your review if you used mega transfers, because that's what it really is.







Frankly, me looking smart has nothing to do with my reviews.


----------



## damric (Sep 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Frankly, me looking smart has nothing to do with my reviews.



And good review nonetheless lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 6, 2012)

Great memory review Dave! I found it an interesting read but one question?

What about the others? Been waiting patiently


----------



## DOM (Sep 6, 2012)

i had got these but they didnt oc that high for me 

 i like my team group better, but these do look nice


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2012)

DOM said:


> i had got these but they didnt oc that high for me
> 
> i like my team group better, but these do look nice



Yeah, mixed bag, these sticks. They don't reach the next divider, so for Z77, I don't feel that tehy are even worth clocking, but it's nice to see the overhead, which should help them stay stable under daily use for many years. With current pricing, i tihnk they are a steal.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2012)

Great job on the review Dave as always, but this review for some reason really seemed to flow very well. Not sure why but it was just a very good read through, and informative as they all are. 

Keep up the awesome work


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have these and they work fine for rated speeds but are not the greatest for over clocking.  This kit came in two flavors. 1 flavor had double sided IC which over clocked well. The other flavor is the single side IC which doesn't over clock well.  I bet the ones in the review were the single sided IC flavor.

I don't thikn the double sided IC kits are being made anymore.    Wish i could have got some.

For the price right now these are great for a gaming rig.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I bet the ones in the review were the single sided IC flavor.



Didn't read the review, eh?


----------



## Muhammad Al-Jawhary (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice, informative, and interesting review, Dave 











G.Skill sent me a review sample of the double sided kit in a cartoon box, I shall review it next week and see what's what. If I could reach any higher clocks, I will post it here.

Thanks for your review


----------



## DOM (Sep 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Didn't read the review, eh?


Idk how to read XD


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Didn't read the review, eh?





I skimmed through it and went to the conclusion.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 7, 2012)

Muhammad Al-Jawhary said:


> G.Skill sent me a review sample of the double sided kit in a cartoon box, I shall review it next week and see what's what. If I could reach any higher clocks, I will post it here.




How long ago?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I skimmed through it and went to the conclusion.



Obviously, since i both pictured and wrote about the kit I got being single-sided. 

No need to bet on info that's already posted.


----------



## Muhammad Al-Jawhary (Sep 8, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> How long ago?



They arrived at my home August, 14th, they took five days in order to reach Egypt


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you Cadaveca!!! I have ordered this kit, in 16GB (2x8) edition for 153 euro, mainly based on your review and the fact that the top part of the cooling fins is removable (Noctua 14C here) 

I also corrected my signature


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2012)

erixx said:


> Thank you Cadaveca!!! I have ordered this kit, in 16GB (2x8) edition for 153 euro, mainly based on your review and the fact that the top part of the cooling fins is removable (Noctua 14C here)
> 
> I also corrected my signature






Thanks!

lulz.


G.Skill also recently sent me a new quad-stick kit for review, will be ready in a couple of weeks or so.


----------

